# New Pump and 22 Revolver



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My wife was by the gun shop today shopping at ollies with a friend.. she called and said she was running late - I said to her "so your in clearfield?" she said "Yes, let me guess you want me to go to the gun store?"

so she stopped over and bought a 12 gauge pump for bird hunting and a 22 revolver


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow great deal .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy Approved!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Great shotgun at a very good price. 
Let us know how that .22 pistol shoots


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bob's Army Navy?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Bob's Army Navy?


grices


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have heard Grices has some good deals. Are Bob's and Grices connected somehow or separate?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I have heard Grices has some good deals. Are Bob's and Grices connected somehow or separate?


6 blocks apart... not connected


----------

